# Drehmomentregelung LENZE Frequenzumrichter Wicklerantrieb



## Xplosion (26 November 2010)

Hallo,

bräuchte mal wieder ein paar Informationen.Möchte gerne einen Getriebemotor mit Drehmomentregelung mit einem LENZE FU betreiben.

Ich verstehe da teilweise was nicht:

1. Muß ich bei einem FU was spezielles eingeben, wenn es ein Getriebemotor ist? Oder geb ich einfach die Daten des Motors ein? In der Parameterliste von Lenze taucht was mit Getriebemotoren 1:6 auf, deshalb die Frage.

2. Die Drehmomentregelung ist doch eigentlich ganz einfach zu programmieren? Es gibt bei Global Drive Control ja eine Einstellhilfe, wo man die Drehmomentregelung auswählen kann.
Dort geb ich dann die Daten ein, die Sollwertvorgabe (bei mir Poti) und evtl noch Eingänge und Ausgänge. Dann wird das Drehmoment immer gleichmäßig gehalten oder?

3.Mir wurde gesagt, falls ich den Wickeldurchmesser über einen Ultraschallsensor mit einbauen möchte (zusätzlich zum Poti), dieser als Multiplikation angeschlossen werden muß.
Das heißt also, der Ultraschallsensor gibt die 0-10V als Eingangsspannung ans Poti, und je nach dem wie das Poti eingestellt ist, wird die Zugkraft geregelt und auch bei voller werdender Trommel nachgeregelt.

Zu 3. :

Wir haben einen Aufwickler, der etwas seltsam eingestellt ist.Bei den Frequenzen für min und max steht was von 70Hz und 250Hz drin.Außerdem ist die Spannung und Strom vom Motor niedriger eingestellt.Hab dort z.b. einen Ultraschallsensor dazu montiert.Allerdings hab ich den Ultraschallsensor etwas veränder müssen, dass er richtig nachregelt.Ich zweifle nämlich daran, dass der FU richtig programmiert ist.Stehen schon seltsame Werte drin.Wenn ich z.b. 0V als leere Trommel habe und 10V als volle und diese übers Poti auf den FU gebe, dann zieht er am Anfang normal, aber zum Schluss hin wird er zu stark.Wenn ich mit dem Keypad den Sollwert anschaue, kann ich nur von 21%-70% regeln.Das ist schon komisch oder? Würde diesen auch gern mal neu programmieren mit der richtigen Drehmomentregelung, so wie sie bei Global-Drive-Control angelegt wird.


----------



## Per (3 Dezember 2010)

*Wickeltechnik Lenze*

Hallo Xplosion,


lies dir mal die Applikationsberichte die ich im folgenden Thema rein gestellt habe durch.
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=23476&highlight=t%E4nzer&page=2


dann wird dir schon so einiges klar bezüglich Wickeltechnik.


zu 1 : einfach die Motordaten eingeben, die Angabe 1:6 bezieht sich auf den Stellbereich des Umrichter im Drehmomentenbetrieb (Lenze 8200Vector?)


zu 2 : Achtung kommt der Antrieb an seiner max Drehzahl oder wird diese sogar überschritten z.b. bei Abwicklern bei kleinstem Durchmesser schaltet der Umrichter auf Drehzahlregelung um und versucht die maximale Geschwindigkeit zuhalten. Drehmoment wir auf 100% gesetzt. (Drehmomentenregelung mit Drehzahlklammerung)


zu 3: was sagt den das Motortypenschild ??


Gruß Per


----------



## Xplosion (7 Dezember 2010)

Danke für die Infos.Werd mich da mal einlesen.

Bei mir geht es eigentlich nur darum, einen Wickelantrieb komplett sensorlos aufzubauen.

Momentan wird einfach beim Aufwickeln immer mal wieder das Poti nachgestellt um die Trommel wieder etwas mehr auf Zug zu bringen.

Außerdem wird beim alten Motor kein FU benutzt, sondern eine Drehmomentbremse, die über das Poti angesteuert wird.Der Motor läuft immer mit voller Drehzahl.

Die Drehmomentbremse hab ich demontiert.Der Motor wird auch ausgetauscht.

Ich hab bereits einen neuen 0,37kW-Motor bestellt und einen 0,55kW 400V Frequenzumrichter 8200er-Reihe.

Die Steuerung werde ich auch komplett erneuern, incl eine Anzeige, wo die Zugkraft angezeigt wird. (nicht in N sondern ein Wert zwischen 1-20, damit man einfach eine Orientierung hat)

Es geht also nur um eine sehr einfache Wickelfunktion.


----------



## Xplosion (14 Dezember 2010)

Habe heute den Antrieb versucht in Betrieb zu nehmen.Leider lief es nicht so, wie ich es mir vorgestellt hab.

Zu meinem Problem:

Der Wickler steht, sobald das Kabel vom Abzug her locker wird, fängt er sehr schnell an zu drehen (Drehzahlbetrieb?) bis er wieder auf Zug kommt.Dann schaltet der Umrichter wieder in den Drehmomentenbetrieb und bleibt wieder stehen.Das Kabel wird wieder locker und das Spiel wiederholt sich.

Dachte eigentlich, es kann ja nicht so schwer sein...

Könnt ihr mir noch einen Tip geben?


Nochmal zur Funktion:

Von einem Flechter kommt das Kabel aus dem Abzug-Motor, danach soll mein Wickler aufwickeln.Da der Abzugsmotor die Geschwindigkeit vorgibt, muß der Aufwickler immer mit möglichst gleichem Zug das Kabel aufwickeln.

Da sich ja der Wickeldurchmesser ändert hab ich einen Ultraschallsensor eingebaut.Dieser ist bei der Drehmomentsollwertvorgabe mit eingebaut.

24V --> Ultraschall --> 0-10V Ausgangsspannung --> auf Eingang Poti
Ausgang vom Poti gibt den Drehmomentsollwert für den Frequenzumrichter vor.


----------



## Per (15 Dezember 2010)

*Sensorlose Drehmomentregelung mit Lenze*

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Hallo Xplosion,[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]an bei hab ich mal wieder ein Applikationsbericht von Lenze zur Sensorlose Drehmomentregelung mit[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]82motec / vector [/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Deinen Aufbau mit dem Poti ist nicht optimal, besser ist es die beiden Analogsignale einzeln im Umrichter zu verrechnen. [/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Denn : kleine Haspel = 0V vom Ultraschall – Poti = kein Drehmomentensollwert [/FONT]




[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Gruß Per[/FONT]


----------



## Xplosion (16 Dezember 2010)

Vielen Dank,

damit kann ich schon viel mehr anfangen.Werd heute noch etwas ausprobieren.

Sind die Applikationsbeispiele öffentlich zugänglich?

Ich hab beim Ultraschallsensor die Programmierung etwas geändert um dem 0V-Problem aus dem Weg zu gehen.

Bei mir ist der Nullpunkt die Achse und nicht die leere Trommel.Das hat zur folge, dass ich beim Trommel aufsetzen schon eine Grundlast von ca 20% habe.


----------



## Xplosion (17 Dezember 2010)

Ich hab noch eine Frage:

Der Wickler würde sein Drehmoment zwar richtig regeln, hat aber beim Anfahren ein Problem.

Wenn der Abzug vor dem Wickler los läuft, hängt das Kabel kurz durch und der Wickler fängt erst langsam an zu drehen.Er müßte aber sofort ziehen, ohne dass das Kabel durchhängt.

Sobald der Wickler das Kabel spannt, geht er in die Drehmomentbegrenzung.
Das Problem hierbei ist, dass der Wickler dann wieder stehen bleibt wegen dem kurzzeitigen hohen Drehmoment.

Dann fängt das selbe wieder von vorne an.Das Kabel hängt wieder durch, dann wird es wieder gespannt usw...

Irgendwann pendelt er sich dann langsam ein und zieht normal.Das dauert aber viel zu lange.

Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Per (20 Dezember 2010)

*Drehmomentbegrenzung*

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Hallo Xplosion,[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]geh mal von der Sensorlose Drehmomentregelung weg.[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Stell die U/F Steuerung ein. Und gib als Drehzahlsollwert eine JOG Frequenz vor.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Das Poti mit den Ultraschaltsensor gibst du als Drehmomentbegrenzung an Code 412.6 = 1 vor (AIN1) Verstärkung Analogeingang 1 (bei C0011 = 50Hz ergibt sich für C0027 = 655%)[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Der minimale Drehmomentsollwert darf 10% nicht unterschreiten und um einen Antrieb aus dem Stillstand zu beschleunigen, kann es erforderlich sein, daß der[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Drehmomentsollwert auf 20 – 25% angehoben werden muß.[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Per[/FONT]


----------



## Xplosion (20 Dezember 2010)

Hallo per,

vielen dank für den Tip.

Bin inzwischen schon von der Drehmomentregelung abgekommen.

Hab auch schon, wie du gesagt hast, die U/F-Steuerung genommen mit einem Jog-Wert von 50Hz.

Somit hab ich mal grundsätzlich die schnelle Reaktion und bestimmte Mindestgeschwindigkeit.

Hab das mit der Drehmomentgrenzwert-Einstellung über AIN1 schon versucht.Aber irgendwie hat das nicht funktioniert.Werde es aber nochmal ausprobieren.Vielleicht liegt es an der Verstärkung.

Ich habe jetzt die U/F-Steuerung genommen mit dem MCtrl-Volt-ADD über AIN1.

So hab ich jetzt auch eine einigermaßen brauchbare Regelung erzielt.Aber ist natürlich nicht 100%ig.

Möchte gern das ganze über Drehmoment regeln.
Werd das nochmal ausprobieren wie du gesagt hast.Melde mich dann wieder...


----------



## Per (20 Dezember 2010)

*Nicht MCtrl-Volt-ADD*

Hallo Xplosion,

*nicht über 412/8 MCtrl-Volt-ADD (Additive Motorspannung)*

*mögliche Schäden am Motor möglich.*

Per


----------



## Per (20 Dezember 2010)

*Drehstrom-Wickelmotor*

Hallo Xplosion,

wende dich mal an deinen Lenze Vertreter und las dir mal die Drehstrom-Wickelmotor (Drehstromasynchronmotoren mit Widerstandsläuferverhalten) von Lenze anbieten. z.b. Typ.: 08F12
Diese Motoren werden über den Spannungssteller 712 von Lenze geregelt oder mit dem 8200Vector. (Applikation von Lenze oder von mir)
Diese Motoren bauen bei steigender Spannung (von ca. 30V - 400V) ein stetig steigendes Drehmoment auf.
Die Abtriebsdrehzahl liegt ohne Getriebe bei ca. 400U/min. 

Für einfache Wickelanwendungen die beste Konfiguration.
Mehrmals auch schon von mir Angewendet.

Gruß Per

P.S. Wenn dein Vertreter diese Motoren nicht kennt melde Dich !


----------



## Xplosion (20 Dezember 2010)

Per schrieb:


> Hallo Xplosion,
> 
> *nicht über 412/8 MCtrl-Volt-ADD (Additive Motorspannung)*
> 
> ...



Kannst du mir erklären warum?

Ich hab beim Betrieb immer den Laptop dabei und überwache Strom und Spannung.

Die Spannung variert jetzt z.b. zwischen 150 und 330V, das hat eigentlich ganz gut funktioniert.
Nur im obersten Bereich ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Motor beim blockieren sehr viel Strom zieht.Eigentlich hab ich 1A eingestellt, zieht aber im Stillstand dann bis zu 2 oder 2,5A.

Da der Wickler sich ja immer bewegt, bleibt er bei 1 Ampere.Nur wenn er zum Stillstand gebracht wird, zieht er mehr Strom

Warum ist das so? Der Umrichter darf doch nicht einfach mehr Strom ausgeben, als ich am Motor eingestellt hab oder?

Das mit dem Typ.: 08F12 merke ich mir.Bringt mir nur momentan nichts, da ich ingesamt drei Wickler umbauen möchte.Dort ist bereits ein Getriebe dran.Der alte Motor, der angebaut ist, hat eine Drehzahl von 1400 U/min.Deshalb muß ich einen Motor mit derselben Drehzahl hernehmen.

Der alte Motor wird mit voller Drehzahl und einer alten Drehmomentbremse betrieben.Deshalb bau ich das ganze um (mit automatischer Anpassung an Wickeldurchmesser)


----------



## Per (20 Dezember 2010)

*Motorspannung*

Du hast ein U/F Betrieb = Spannung zur Frequenz (Motordaten)
Die Ausgangsspannung des Antriebsreglers folgt einer fest vorgegebenen Kennlinie.
Die U/f-Nennfrequenz bestimmt die Steigung der U/f-Kennlinie und hat entscheidenen Einfluß auf das Strom-, Drehmoment- und Leistungsverhalten des Motors.



Gruß Per


----------



## Xplosion (20 Dezember 2010)

Also ich hab es jetzt mit der Drehmomentenregelung versucht.

Das Problem ist, dass ich fast 50% Drehmomentsollwert brauche, damit der Wickler innerhalb kurzer Zeit losdreht.

Kann das an der Getriebeübersetzung liegen? Es steht i=100 drauf.

Mein Motor hat 1370 U/min, heißt also, bei voller Geschwindigkeit dreht der Wickler 13mal pro Minute.

Ich glaub ich bleib bei der Mctrl-Volt-Add-Regelung.Wenn die Spannung nicht über 400V geht, kann doch nichts passieren oder?

Aber ich verstehe den Strom beim Festhalten der Trommel nicht, der steigt bei hohen Zugsollwert auf über 2 Ampere.
Der Umrichter selbst schafft ja gerade mal 1,8 (0,55kW Lenze 400V)
Kann ich diesen Strom nicht wenigstens auf 1,8 begrenzen (1,8 ist Angabe bei Dreieckschaltung).

Da der Wickler bei stehen bleiben des Abzugs abgeschaltet wird, sollte es eigentlich nie vorkommen, dass der Wickler zieht, ohne sich zu drehen.

Falls dies aus irgendwelchen Gründen doch passieren sollte, möchte ich wenigstens, dass der Motor nicht kaputt geht.

Kannst du mir da noch ein paar Tips geben?

Mir ist auch noch aufgefallen, wenn ich die Trommel bei stark eingestellter Zugspannung anhalte und dann wieder loslasse, der Wickler nicht mehr beschleunigt, sondern auch wieder diesen hohen Strom zieht, ohne sich zu bewegen.Hat das was mit dem Losbrechmoment zu tun?

Vielleicht ist das Getriebe ja sehr schwergängig, sollte ich mal überprüfen...


----------



## Per (20 Dezember 2010)

*nicht über Mctrl-Volt-Add*

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Dein Umrichter E82EV551K4C ??? max Ausgangsstrom 2,7A[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Auch die 1,8A sind auf die Dauer nicht das beste für deinen Motor. Ist er den wenigsten Fremdbelüftet ???[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Einige Angaben möchte ich gerne mal von dir haben :[/FONT]




[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Maxinale Anlagengeschwindigkeit[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Minimale Anlagengeschwindigkeit[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Maximaler Aufwickeldurchmesser[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Minimaler Aufwickeldurchmesser[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Maximale Warenspannung (von mir aus in KG)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Denn ein 0,37KW Antrieb Getriebe mit einem Übersetzungsverhältnis von 1:100 kommt mir langsam spanisch vor.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Wer hat den die Antriebsleistung berechnet ??[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Wenn du die Motorspannung absenkst kommt es zum erhöhten Motorstrom. PUNKT [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]und ob dieses GDC noch korrekt Anzeigt bezweifele ich. (Umrichter Motormodel)[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*CODE Stelle 412/8 siehe SHB:*[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*Nur für spezielle Anwendungen. Veränderung*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*nur nach Rücksprache mit Lenze!*[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*Mein Rat ist: mach es nicht über Mctrl-Volt-Add*[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Gruß Per[/FONT]


----------



## Xplosion (20 Dezember 2010)

Also ich fang nochmal ganz von vorne an:

wir haben einige Flechter in unserem Betrieb, die den Schirm ums Kabel flechten.Irgendwo am Flechter kommt dann das Kabel raus und muß über einen extra Aufwickler aufgewickelt werden.

Jetzt haben wir folgende Situation:

Es dreht sich um 3 Flechter.

Flechter 1: Er hat einen Aufwickler, der genügend Kraft hat, um das ganze zu wickeln.

Flechter 2 und 3: Diese haben jeweils einen Aufwickler, der nicht genug Kraft hat und zugleich das Aufsetzen der Trommel recht kompliziert ist.

Das Aufwickler-Sytem von Flechter 1 haben wir im Lager noch zweimal rumstehen.Diese sollen an Flechter 2 und 3 ran.
Zusätzlich sollen an allen drei Flechtern bei Abschaltung des Abzugs auch alle stoppen, da sonst ein verstellbares Getriebe im Flechter mit der Zeit kaputt geht.

Da wir ja zwei der Aufwickler im Lager rumstehen hatten, hab ich mir mal einen angeschaut.Dieser Motor (0,37kW) arbeitet mit einer Drehmomentbremse an den 1:100 Getriebe.Da ich aber auch den Zug über den Wickeldurchmesser ändern möchte, dachte ich mir, ich bau es gleich neu und besser auf.

Gesagt getan:

Der alte Motor wurde demontiert und ein neuer mit gleicher Drehzahl (1370) mit Fremdlüfter montiert.
Dazu ein Umrichter [FONT=Arial, sans-serif] E82EV551K4C [/FONT]mit 0,55kW, weil ich 400V wollte, und dieser erst ab 0,55kW verfügbar ist.

Ich habe vorher versuche mit dem alten Motor gemacht und war der Meinung, diese Drehmomentregelung würde funktionieren.

Ich hab mir die Parameterliste von den Flechtern 2 und 3 angeschaut.Diese haben mich erst darauf gebracht, die U/F Konfiguration zu nehmen.
Diese Motoren werden auch mittels MCtrl-Volt-Add gesteuert.

Ich kann dir leider nichts genaues über die Geschwindigkeit sagen, auch die Kraft kann ich jetzt nicht wirklich definieren.

Ich weiß nur, dass die Geschwindigkeit von 13 U/min ausreicht und die Kraft, die der Motor bei voller Last aufbringt auch gut ausreicht.
Ich würde sagen, die Dimensionierung ist in Ordnung.

Aufwickeldurchmesser: Entweder 800mm oder 1000mm Trommeln mit einem Kerndurchmesser von 200mm bzw. 250mm, bei voller Trommel dann 400mm bzw. 500 mm

Ich hoffe ich hab das jetzt verständlich erklärt.Bin da noch relativ am Anfang.Wußte vor einem halben Jahr noch nicht mal, wie ein Frequenzumrichter funktioniert.

Ich versuch morgen mal rauszufinden, wie die Geschwindigkeiten ungefähr sind.


----------



## Xplosion (21 Dezember 2010)

Hier mal die Lenze-Datei der Flechter 2 und 3, wo die Motoren zu schwach sind.

Der Motor hat allerdings 500 Umdrehungen und eine Getriebeübersetzung von 12,5 . Aber danach geht es über Ketten auch nochmal auf Zahnräder, dort wird nochmals übersetzt.


----------



## Per (21 Dezember 2010)

*Was steht auf dem Motortypenschild*

Guten morgen Xplosion,


die GDC Datei lässt fast drauf schließen das für diese Wickler schon Drehstrom-Wicklermotoren 
(Drehstromasynchronmotoren mit Widerstandsläuferverhalten) im Einsatz sind. Da du aber einen Standard Drehstromasynchronmotoren einsetzen willst kommst du mit dieser Applikation nicht weit. 
Es sind aber noch ein paar Ungereimtheiten in der GDC Datei.​ 

C88 Motorbemessungsstrom = 0.0 A???
C90 Motorbemessungsspannung = 50V​ 

Was steht auf dem Motortypenschild für Daten.
Gruß Per​


----------



## tomatensaft (21 Dezember 2010)

Ich würd für den Fall das der Antrieb zum stehen kommt einen Vergleicher setzen, der dann den Drehmomentgrenze kurz auframpt bis der Antrieb wieder läuft - danach wieder aus den eingestellten Drehmomentgrenzwert schalten.

Ich bevorzuge die SV anstatt der U/F, weil du damit nämlich eine genauere Auswertung der Drehmoments erreichst.


----------



## Xplosion (21 Dezember 2010)

Per schrieb:


> Guten morgen Xplosion,
> 
> 
> Es sind aber noch ein paar Ungereimtheiten in der GDC Datei.​
> ...



Genau das verstehe ich auch nicht.

Ich möchte dir nochmal ein großes Dankeschön sagen, dass du mir täglich hilfst.Ohne dich stünde ich momentan ziemlich doof da.

Der Motor ist ein Hanning Elektrowerke mit der Bezeichnung:

BGSt10L33 - 12 - 041 
S6
M2: 41Nm
M1: 3,3 Nm
1,45 / 0,85 A
N1: 0-500
N2: 0-40
i: 12.4

Aber nach dem Getriebe ist nochmal eine Übersetzung mittels Zahnräder drin.Also die Übersetzung vom Getriebe alleine würde nicht reichen denke ich.


Aber nochmal zurück zur Regelung von meinem Motor:

Kann ich nicht den Umrichter dazu bewegen, dass er grundsätzlich mit 50Hz fährt, aber die Kraft trotzdem regelbar ist?
Es wäre ja relativ egal, ob sich die Kraft linear ändert oder etwas verfälscht.Ich kann mir dann den Ultraschallsensor schon passend einstellen.

Außerdem geht es nicht so genau.Die Hauptaufgabe ist eigentlich mit viel Zugspannung aufwickeln, notfalls auch ohne automatische Nachregelung.

Gibt es da keine Einstellungsmöglichkeit?

Wenn ich zum Beispiel ganz normal mit U/F fahre bei festen 50Hz, was muß ich dann machen um die Kraft zu verringern ohne das die Frequenz verringert wird?
Hab ich vielleicht eine Möglichkeit wenn ich U/F2 nehme?


----------



## Xplosion (21 Dezember 2010)

tomatensaft schrieb:


> Ich würd für den Fall das der Antrieb zum stehen kommt einen Vergleicher setzen, der dann den Drehmomentgrenze kurz auframpt bis der Antrieb wieder läuft - danach wieder aus den eingestellten Drehmomentgrenzwert schalten.
> 
> Ich bevorzuge die SV anstatt der U/F, weil du damit nämlich eine genauere Auswertung der Drehmoments erreichst.



Wie kann ich so einen Vergleicher setzen? was ist SV? Vektorregelung?


----------



## Per (21 Dezember 2010)

*Ja, Drehstromwicklermotor !!!*

Hallo Explosiv,


Einstellungen :


C10 = 0 Hz
C11 = 50 Hz
C12 = 0 sec
C13 = 0 sec
C105 = 0sec
C14 = U/F
C15= 960Hz
C17 = 0
C27 = 655%
C37 = 50Hz


Bei 400V Umrichter Motor in Stern
Bei 230V Umrichter Motor in Dreieck


C88 bei 400V = 0,85A
bei 230V =1,45A 


C90 bei 400V = 400V
bei 230V =230V


Den Analogeingang AIN1 mit Mctrl-Volt-Add verbinden.
Freien Digitaleingang mit JOG 1 verbinden und auf 1 setzen.
Nun läst sich die Motorausgangsspannung, bei einer Drehfeldzahl von 50Hz, in den Bereich von ca.20V – 400V Regeln.


Dieser Hanning Motor ist eine Art Drehstromwicklermotor.
Den eine KW Angabe Fehlt und es werden nur das Abtriebsdrehmoment (3,3Nm) und die Abtriebsdrehzahl 0-500 angegeben.


M1= 3,3Nm
I =12,5
M2 = N1*I=3,3Nm*12,5=41,25Nm Abtriebsdrehmoment am Getriebe Ausgang


M1=500U/min
M2=M1 / I= 500U/min / 12,5 = 40 U/min Abtriebsdrehzahl am Getriebe Ausgang




Gruß Per


----------



## Per (21 Dezember 2010)

Xplosion schrieb:


> Wie kann ich so einen Vergleicher setzen? was ist SV? Vektorregelung?


 

tomatensaft meint die 9300 Servo Regler von Lenze


----------



## Xplosion (21 Dezember 2010)

Per schrieb:


> Hallo Explosiv,
> 
> 
> Einstellungen :
> ...



Sind das jetzt die Einstellungen, die ich an meinen Motor machen soll??

Ich habs jetzt geschafft, dass es gut funktioniert. Mit folgenden Einstellungen:

-U/F2 mit 50Hz Jog E1  (die Frequenz steigt quadratisch? Das löst glaub ich mein Problem beim Anfahren)

-Mctrl-Mset mit AIN1 

-Offset hab ich auf +25 gestellt.
Somit hab ich ein Mindestmoment von 25% bei der der Wickler einwandfrei und relativ schnell hochläuft.

Dazu hätte ich jetzt auch eine Frage:

Das Sollmoment kann ich jetzt so einstellen, dass es von 25% bis 100% geht, oder auch von 25% bis 125%.

Was passiert über 100%, wird das Moment weiter erhöht oder nur der Sollwert?

Jetzt bleibt der Wickler nach festhalten auch nicht mehr stehen, sondern läuft ohne Probleme wieder an, in allen Kraftstufen.
Auch der Strom bleibt beim Blockieren auf normalen Niveau.

Falls ich trotzdem noch Probleme hab, werd ich deine Einstellung ausprobieren Per oder?


----------



## Xplosion (22 Dezember 2010)

Naja, war wohl doch nichts....

Die Drehmomentvorgabe macht einfach keinen Sinn bei mir, da er dann immer wieder anzieht, stehen bleibt, anzieht usw....

Gestern hab ich es zum ersten Mal am Flechter getestet, funktioniert hat es mit der U/F - Regelung mit der Volt-Add-Funktion.

Kannst du mir noch bitte sagen, warum C15 auf 960 Hz stehen soll?

Um so höher ich C15 stelle um so niedriger wird die Spannung.Hab sie bei mir aber auf 120 Hz stehen.Somit hab ich ein gewisses Minimum an Kraft, damit der Antrieb schnell genug hochläuft.

C15 bedeutet doch, in welchem Bereich die U/F-Kennlinie hochgefahren wird oder? Stell ich 50Hz ein, regelt er von 0-50Hz die U/F-Kennlinie (0-400V / 0-50Hz).

Stell ich zb. 100Hz ein, wird die Spannung von 0-400V bei 0-100Hz geregelt oder?

Was bewirke ich dann mit 960Hz?


----------



## Per (22 Dezember 2010)

*Vectorregelung Lenze*

Hallo Explosiv,​ 
anbei eine Anleitung zur Optimierung der U/F oder der Vectorregelung.​ 
Mit der Volt-Add-Funktion steuern wir nur die Ausgangsspannung vom Umrichter die 960Hz in der Codestelle C15 sind nur dafür da das ich mit der Ausgangsspannung runter bis auf ca. 20V komme.​ 
...........U (Umrichter)
C15 =------------------- *Bemessungsfrequenz Motor
...........U (Motor)​ 

Mit der Drehmomentenregelung sollten wir aber auf ein brauchbares ergebnis kommen evt. mit derVectorregelung
Vorteil: Max. Motordrehmoment 180% MNMotor,
hohe Rundlaufgüte,
kurze Ausregelzeit​ 
Gruß Per​ 
Lenze Doku:
http://src.lenze.com/lenze-bibliothek/de/_start.htm
Lenze AKB:
http://akb.lenze.de/akb/infopool.nsf/html/index-inhalt


----------



## Xplosion (10 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

wünsche erstmal allen ein gutes neues Jahr.

War über Weihnachten kurz in meiner Firma und hab nochmal einige Versuche mit dem Wickler gemacht.

Bin nun doch bei der Drehmomentregelung mit Drehzahlvorgabe über Jog.

Das entscheidende war eigentlich, die Nachregelzeit höher zu stellen.

Der Wickler läuft jetzt immer sicher an und der Motorstrom bleibt auch immer im normalen Bereich.
Hab nur festgestellt, dass wenn er stark ziehen muss (Drehmoment über 80%) er etwas zu ruckeln beginnnt.
Er dreht dann etwas schneller, dann wieder etwas langsamer, dann wieder schneller, immer im gleichmäßigen Takt.
Das Kabel bleibt zwar immer gespannt, aber auf Dauer ist das glaub ich auch nicht sinnvoll.

Werd das noch beobachten und eventuell etwas nachstellen.


​


----------



## Per (10 Januar 2011)

Auch dir ein Frohes neues Jahr Xplosiv,


Gut zu hören das es soweit klappt hat und das Ruckeln bekommst du sicher auch noch im griff.


Gruß Per


----------



## Xplosion (12 Januar 2011)

Hallo Per,

würde gern mein nächstes Projekt zumindest mal in der Theorie durchsprechen.

Hab ja anfangs erwähnt, dass ich insgeamt 3 Wickler so aufbauen müßte, wenn der erste funktioniert.

Nur würde ich gern dieses Mal einen Schritt weitergehen.

Diesmal würde ich folgendes anders machen:

- Am Flechter könnte ich ein Geschwindigkeitssignal abgreifen in Form von einer Frequenz.

- Ultraschallsensor auf AIN2, also ein Application PT - Modul

Möchte gern die Drehzahl des Aufwicklers mit dem Geschwindigkeitssignal des Flechters steuern.

Macht das Sinn? Ich verspreche mir davon ein gleichmäßigeres ziehen und einen saubereren Hochlauf und Ablauf.
Allerdings stellt sich da ein Problem in den Weg.Der Wickler muß bei leerer Trommel ja schneller drehen als bei einer vollen.

Andererseits, wenn ich ein Geschwindigkeitssignal habe, kann doch der Umrichter den Wickeldurchmesser errechnen oder?

Hättest du da eine Idee für mich, wie ich beim nächsten Wickler Verbesserungen einbringen könnte?


----------



## Per (17 Januar 2011)

*9400 von Lenze*

Hallo Xplosion,
die 8200Vecor haben einen Drehmomentenstellbereich von 1:10 und einen Drehzahlstellbereich von 1:50 bei 50Hz Eckfrequenz. Für Drehmomentenregelung bei Zentrumswicklern sind Frequenzumrichter nur bedingt einsatzfähig, da man schnell an die Grenzen des Umrichter stößt.
Desweiteren lassen sich Sollwerte in den 8200Vector nicht beliebig mit einander verrechnen (C0190 Verrechnung Haupt mit Zusatzsollwert. )
Deshalb setzt man bei drehmomentgeregelten Zentrumswicklern meist auf Servoantriebsreglern mit Asynchron oder Servo-Motoren mit Rückführung. Z.B mit Lenze 9300 Servo oder die Neuen 9400 von Lenze.
Genaueres in „Einführung Wickeltechnik“ http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=169362&postcount=12

Bei Tänzerlagegeregelter Wickler sind dieses ein wenig anders aus:  

```
[COLOR=#231f20][SIZE=2]
Die Stärke der Tänzerlagenregelung besteht in erster Linie 
in ihrem Verhalten bei dynamischen[/SIZE][/COLOR] [SIZE=2]Störgrößen, 
wie z.B. Beschleunigung oder Unwuchten im Wickel usw. 
Sie wird vorwiegend dort eingesetzt, wo eine hohe absolute Zugkraftgenauigkeit 
und Zugkraftkonstanz gefordert ist.[/SIZE]
```


Deshalb mal eine Applikation vom 8200 Vetor : Tänzerlagegeregelter Wickler mit interner Wickeldurchmesser-Kompensation. Passt wie Faust aufs Auge !!!  
Wenn Du weiter mit der Drehmomentenregelung arbeiten willst empfehle ich dir auf die Neuen 9400 L-force Regler von Lenze zu wechseln.  

Bis dann  

Per


----------



## Xplosion (18 Januar 2011)

Hallo Per,

Also bei den Aufwicklern für unseren Flechter muß ich bei Drehmomentregelung bleiben.Werd mir da mal den 9400er anschauen.

Einen 9300er hab ich erst kürzlich ausgebaut, da er bei einer Tänzerregelung starke Schwankungen hatte.Muß wohl im Umrichter irgendwas fehlerhaft sein.

Den könnte ich aber vielleicht zu Testzwecken benutzen.

Die Tänzerregelung werd ich demnächst auch brauchen.
Wir bekommen nämlich einen neuen Fasswickler. (ca 2 Monate Lieferzeit)

Für diesen Wickler soll ich einen ABWICKLER bauen.
Hier hab ich es aber mit Geschwindigkeiten von bis zu 200m/min zu tun.

Da brauche ich dann zwingend einen Tänzer, denn solche Geschwindigkeiten mit dünnen Draht (<0,50mm²) funktionieren ohne Tänzer kaum mehr.

Ich hab mir das mal ausgerechnet:

Warenbahn Fasswickler Vmax = 200m / min
Abwicklertrommel dmin= 0,1m dmax=0,25m

Ich brauche also einen Motor mit einer Drehzahl von ca 650 U/min.

Jetzt habe ich zwei Möglichkeiten:

- Motor mit 650U/min
- Getriebemotor (Motor 3000U/min - ca 5:1 Übersetzung)

Was wäre die richtige Entscheidung?

Ich würde eher zu Getriebemotor tendieren, da ich gerade bei langsamen Geschwindigkeiten den Motor besser regeln kann oder?

Oder reicht für diese Anwendung ein normaler? Wäre natürlich wieder günstiger.

Kannst du mich da auch wieder unterstützen? Brauch dann vom Fasswickler ein Geschwindigkeitssignal als Vorsteuerung.

Tänzerregelung hab ich vor längerer Zeit mal in einem provisorischen Aufbau mit Potis gemacht.Das bekomme ich hin.
Nur bei der Kombination aus Grundsollwert + Ausregelung Tänzer kommen bestimmt wieder Fragen auf.


----------



## Per (18 Januar 2011)

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Hallo Xplosion,[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]was brauch ich um einen Wickler zu berechnen[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Vmax (maximale Anlagengeschwindigkeit)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Vmin (minimale Anlagengeschwindigkeit)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Dmax ( maximaler Wickeldurchmesser)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Dmin ( minimale Wickeldurchmesser)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Fmax (maximale Zugkraft)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]delta V (Geschwindigkeitsänderung Beschleunigung)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Masse (Gewicht des Wickelgutes)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Hier raus lässt sich grob schon mal die Antriebsleistung berechnen.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Siehe: Einführung Wickeltechnik [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=169362&postcount=12[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Jetzt kommen noch Massenträgheit und Reibungsverluste da zu. [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Einfacher aber ist es die Punkte 1-7 deinen Lenze Vertreter zu geben, der berechnet die genau die Antriebsleistung sagt welches Getriebe in Frage kommt mit welchen Umrichter dies zu bewerkstelligen ist und und und....[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Wichtig ist natürlich bei Abwicklern, weil die hauptsächlich generatorisch Arbeiten, wohin mit der Energie (Bremsschopper Bremswiderstände)[/FONT]




[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Gruß Per[/FONT]


----------



## Xplosion (21 Januar 2011)

Ich hab nochmal zwei Fragen:


- Das Drehmoment, dass ich im Umrichter einstelle geht ja über theoretisch über 100% hinaus.Ist 100% die Kraft, die der Motor dann dauerhaft abgeben kann oder muß das Drehmoment über 100% gehen?

-Wenn ich einen Wickler habe mit r=0,2m dmin und r=0,4m dmax dann muß sich rechnerisch die Zugkraft vom Anfangswert bis zur vollen Trommel verdoppeln (wenn man mal Reibungskräft wegläßt und davon ausgeht, dass die Drehmomentregelung linear verläuft).
Dann muß sich z.b bei einem Anfangsdrehmoment von 40% bei voller Trommel ca 80% Drehmoment einstellen oder?


----------

